# Presentation tomorrow :(



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

I have to give a presentation tomorrow. :no
Last week in the lesson, every one of us got put on the spot to talk for 30 seconds on a topic picked out of the head. 
The teacher got round to me and I just said I couldn't do it and started crying, and I have NO idea why. :um Well that's a lie, I know exactly why; because I knew if I'd tried I'd just stand there like an idiot and be too nervous to do anything, and either way it would end badly. 
She then told us to prepare for a 3 minute presentation to do this week. She took me aside and talked to me and said she didn't expect me to do it, but she wants me to come to the lesson anyway and show her what I would have done. She also offered to "help" me at the end of each lesson with presentation techniques and stuff. Apparently she's worried for me that I won't pass the exam, because in the exam we have 30 mins to prepare for a presentation and then present it in front of an examiner. Yeah...don't know how I'm gonna be able to do that....
Well, anyway, even though she doesn't expect me to do a presentation, I've prepared really well and I'm SO determined to do it just to prove to her I can. Only thing is...deep down I _know _I won't be able to. And it'll all end wrong and the whole circle starts again. :|
This is just a rant rather than a question, but comments would be appreciated anyway.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm sure things will go well for you. =D
At least you've got the determination for it. For me presentations mean I usually drop a class, so yeah, they're that bad for me. xD


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

You've prepared and you're determined. That's enough to get through it. I'm sure you can do it. I'm sorry to hear that you cried infront of the class. Nerves can get the best of us. I always freeze up when I have to read out in class. :/


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks - yeah, I always freeze up too! It's like my brain shuts down and I can't function properly. It's absolutely ridiculous.  
I just timed my presentation and it's roughly 6 minutes long - probably longer, to allow for "ummm"s and swallowing and stuff on the day. It's meant to be 3 minutes. Should I cut it down, or...? :/


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well it'll probably be easier on you if you do cut a bit of it. It sounds like the longer you're up there the more difficult it'll be. 
For me I just get the idea that everyone is already laughing at me. My mind kind of shuts down and nervousness takes over. I don't um or uh a lot as much as I stutter or trip over my words since I get so nervous I try to rush everything to get it done as quickly as possible.


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I know what you mean. 
But for me I just get this...inability to speak. No matter how much I WANT to speak, something stops me and I don't know what. Urgh. Lol. I'm sure it'll be ok (or not). I'll post how it goes tomorrow on here.  Thanks for all the help, guys.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, i've had that happen to me a couple times. It sucks when your brain is screaming at you to say what you want but your nerves are like nope, not gonna happen. 
Well I hope things go well and that the presentation can soon feel like a distant memory.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm horrible with presentations too, in fact, I have 3 to do within the next 2 weeks.
Oh, how I would rather get shots than give presentations X_X
In any case I wish you luck if you do present


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

EmptyRoom said:


> I'm horrible with presentations too, in fact, I have 3 to do within the next 2 weeks.
> Oh, how I would rather get shots than give presentations X_X
> In any case I wish you luck if you do present


Damn that sucks to have that many. =/
I'd probably rank presentations as worse than shots as well. I always hear that's it's just a little pain and that's it but that doesn't stop my blood pressure from skyrocketing thinking about it. >__>


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

oooh, good luck. You have a really nice and understanding teacher. Not all teacher's care to reach out like that.

It's kinda funny but the only time I didn't mess up a speech was when I had to recite a passage from Shakespeare's Macbeth from memory. Perhaps I just need to speak in old english from now on.


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

@ kelsomania: I think I'd be better at that kind of thing, because it's testing your knowledge or memory rather than presenting skills.

Well, everyone, I did _not_ do the presentation.  I really thought I was going to as well. I was all psyched up, ready to give an amazing presentation. But when I was asked to do it, I cried and said I couldn't. I couldn't even walk up to the damn computer and put in my memory stick. Then of course I kept beating myself up about it, wondering why I'm so freaking stupid and getting all angry with myself. And disappointed in myself for not doing it. 
Then I started wondering how I'm going to get ANYWHERE in life if I can't do the simplest thing, like give a presentation. 
I want to be a _teacher _for goodness' sake. No sane person would let me on a teacher training course. The weird thing is, I'm absolutely fine with people younger than me or lower in authority. In fact...if the teacher wasn't in the room, I'm pretty sure I would have been able to do the presentation.


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder why I exist, really...Does it really matter that I live? Why are we all here anyway?


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

So anyway, now I have to do the presentation in front of just the teacher and my friend who sits next to me in class. 
This will be even worse, eurgh...


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I saw this topic a few days ago and I was eagerly awaiting to see how it went. I was really hoping you would do fine.

But you still have another chance though. So make sure to tell us how the next one goes.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I would like to know how it went too.


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks all...I was really hoping it was going to go well too! Lol. Hopefully I'll do fine next time.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

When do you have to present in front of the teacher?


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

It's tomorrow...! 
I shortened my presentation a bit because it was too long. 
I really hope I do it this time, I want to so badly! 
Thanks for your support, guys.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hopefully things go well for you tomorrow.


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, she didn't ask me about it at all; she appeared to have forgotten! :/ 
So it looks like I'm off the hook. There's a catch, though. We all have to do yet another presentation, and this time she's going to record us...!
I can't even have my picture taken without freaking out and crying, so I'm not sure how that's going to go... lol!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You do realize why you are having these thoughts.
The anxiety is coming from the presentation and the fear of doing it. It really isn't that bad, even for a teenager.

The key is to organize and subdivide the things to talk about. We have the ability to think about multiple things at once, so in this case, I would imagine a teleprompter or screen with an outline of what you need to talk about. If index cards are allowed, AWESOME!.

Each section of your discussion gets a certain amount of time. Fill in as much information about that section as possible. That way you get more confidence as you go.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

When is the next presentation? 
I've been waiting a long time for you to do this thing.


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol Cheesecake - it'll be Friday. I have a week to prepare, basically. I have to talk about why education is (or isn't) important to me, and important for the country too. I WILL do it. I know I'll be really happy when I do. Thanks for the tips, millunniumman75.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

So how'd it go?


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

I hate presentations! I'd rather walk around in my underpants than give one. I just freeze up, shake, and stutter. Last time I did one I got the weirdest looks, they couldn't understand a word I was saying.

Hope it went well for you, I feel your pain.


----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

I know how you feel, I always get very nervous when I have to give presentations. A few weeks ago I had to give a 45min presentation and I was terrified. I even cried a little the night before the presentation. What helped me though was thinking positively instead of thinking that I was going to screw up. I kept telling myself "you're gonna be fine" and that helped keep the nervous thoughts away. Also, practice your presentation so that you'll know what you're going to say and how long it is. Using note cards during the presentation can help a lot too. It's ok if you get nervous, most people do, even if they don't have social anxiety. Just keep trying and do the best that you can.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Still waiting on the outcome......:stu


----------



## pain (Sep 1, 2010)

I take about 50mg Inderal. It blocks all physiological symptoms of anxiety. It helps me a lot!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have an English presentation next week on a essay I wrote. I'm so sick and tired of my life that I don't even care if I come out looking like a retard. Screw it. I have a A in the class so far, so I don't care.


----------



## princesscreep (Feb 23, 2014)

One time I had to do a 20 minute presentation with a friend of mine. It was a huge deal. The teacher had to record it and send it in to the "important people" for the International Bachelor's (IB) program. It was so terrifying, and everyone in the class was so much smarter than me, they were all at the top of the class as well as some of the most social butterflies. 
Well when I went up there everything started out okay, the topic was pretty interesting(Westboro Baptist Church cult), but halfway through during my part I completely froze. I had no idea what to do and everyone was staring and I literally said to my friend, out loud, "Help me." And as soon as she started talking it all came back and I butted in and finished my part. But this was being recorded! Ugh 
BUT the thing is, I lived. I completed the presentation and got an okay grade. After then I told myself I could handle any presentation. And here I am now with a 6 min presentation due in 1 day on a phylum of fishes and I'm so nervous I shut down before I can even start working on my slides. I feel very pathetic.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

That's good that your teacher supports you, 
I think to remove your nervousness while giving a presentation in opposite to all candidate that you have to practice the presentation in front of mirror , and try to know that what mistake you do or done 

This definitely works


----------

